# Inputting Radio into 2010 Nissan Versa



## Ajdhfh (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys! New owner of a base 1.6 model of a 2010 Nissan Versa. The car unit did not come with any installed radio unit. Is it possible to install one? If so, any recommendations that would fit in the model? Thank you!


----------

